
Ask HN: What can a developer/engineer do to help in the fight against Covid-19? - gitrog
While many engineers and developers are working remotely in a world that is increasingly on lock-down, I feel that many still have at least some time and hopefully inclination to help in any way possible.<p>So, what can engineers and developers do from their homes to fight COVID-19 on a local, national or even international level?
======
mtmail
\- Covid-19 projects looking for volunteers.
[https://helpwithcovid.com](https://helpwithcovid.com)

\- Crowdsourced list of tech projects relating to Coronavirus.
[https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/home](https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/home)

\- US Digital Response for Covid-19.
[https://www.usdigitalresponse.org/](https://www.usdigitalresponse.org/)

\- Seven open hardware projects working to solve Covid-19.
[https://opensource.com/article/20/3/open-hardware-
covid19](https://opensource.com/article/20/3/open-hardware-covid19)

